# Reel & Line for Meridian 9Wt



## Riplip (Apr 17, 2019)

Looking for a saltwater reel and line that will balance well on my Scott Meridian 9wt', which will primarily be used for Permit. Thank you.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I recently picked up 9wt Meridian. I really love this rod. I hung the Ross Evolution R Salt 9/10 on it with Wulff Triangle Taper Saltwater Intermediate (I'm up north). Ross says the reel is 8oz. This setup balances really well for me.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have tried my Meridians with about every combination of reels and lines and it handles them all. It really comes down to the type of fishing YOU are doing. Just saying “Permit” is too ambiguous. What kind of permit fishing? Large or small flies, weighted or unweighted, deep or shallow water, etc. Narrow that down and then look for a taper that fits. Also, Rio makes a Permit line which is great.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Scott has on their website line recommendations. This and an interview with Jim B of Scott (with April V), their basic message is that they design them for true line weights, so do you do not need to over-weight them.

Now, I just complete the line game with Airflo, RIO, Cortland, et cetera for my 8wt and I found what I like best was not an over weight line. Yes, it can handle a RIO Quickshooter and a Airflo Tropic Punch, but accuracy and line presentations (prefer by wife and I) was the Cortland Tropic Bonefish and then the RIO Bonefish. This was with a 12' leader to 10# with a bead-chain weighted eye onto the water, target casting.

Mileage will vary, depending on leader, how you want to present, et cetera, but the rod is forgiving and I would start with classic line.

I also prefer a line that I can pickup quickly and recast, so a longer rear taper.


----------



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

I know it’s not really an answer to your question.... but I wanted to put in a plug for the new Scientific Anglers amplitude lines. I’ve had my share of Rio and airflow with some good results, other frustrating aspects about the lines/coatings but the new SA stuff is great. Fished the tropical titan on my loomis 12 wt tarpon fishing and for that rod and situation it was the finest line I’ve ever had.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Many good reel options, but for me personally, I'd be looking at one of the following- Hatch 7+, Abel SDS 9/10, or Ross Evolution R Salt 9/10. My 9 weight Meridian is paired with a Hatch 7+.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I have sa mastery grand slam on a galvan torque for my 9wt meridian. I saw the video raspberrypatch mentioned and decided to play with that idea on my 12wt meridian, which also had the grand slam. What I found by switching to cortland guide then ultimately cortland tarpon taper was that yes indeed the control and presentation improves by going back to true to weight lines (gs-3/4 heavy, guide-1/2 heavy, tarpon-true). 

Thinking okay, now I've cracked the code I went to the cortland line on the 6wt meridian as well. Awesome, right? Then I started using weighted flies with that combo and wasn't happy. The fly was in control, if you will. Switched back to grand slam and voila, perfect. 

So what I find is the weight of the fly (as one major factor) will help dictate the line choice. Given that many permit flies I know of are weighted with lead eyes I'd be likely to pair my 9 weight meridian with the grand slam (or similar) line for permit fishing.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2019/04/17/meridian-8wt-bonefish-lines/

My recent blog on lines for my 8wt Meridian, but it reflects what was already said.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

tailwalk said:


> So what I find is the weight of the fly (as one major factor) and leader will help dictate the line choice. Given that many permit flies I know of are weighted with lead eyes I'd be likely to pair my 9 weight meridian with the grand slam (or similar) line for permit fishing.


 Consider .....
* Weight of fly + bulk and leader. Casting just a flyline will mislead you. With the fly and leader, you will validate the roll-out of the fly.
* How much head you want to have out when you let go. You do not want to false cast to 40' before release, as you waste too much time. Unless fishing in short, you do not want to load short and release a mile of running line as you lose accuracy.
* Rear taper, if you want to support long recasting


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Years ago, the answer was to step up to a heavier rod and line size when the flies became troublesome to cast. That is still a good answer today.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

after experimenting with several lines mines rigged with Rio permit on a hatch 7+


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Hank said:


> Years ago, the answer was to step up to a heavier rod and line size when the flies became troublesome to cast. That is still a good answer today.


Also consider the leader, e.g. stiffness and length taper ratio. Increase stiffness in butt and mid-section, and if necessary reduce length


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been using the Airflo Tropical Punch on an 8wt and really like it. Good all around fly line.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I used the air flow for a it as well - great for shot at LA bull reds but for me I struggled with delicate presentations at longer distances and preferred the rio permit for chasing bones in FL and Belize.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

jamie said:


> I used the air flow for a it as well - great for shot at LA bull reds but for me I struggled with delicate presentations at longer distances and preferred the rio permit for chasing bones in FL and Belize.


Agree, if I was just targeting bones I would use a longer bonefish taper.


----------



## ChromePow (3 mo ago)

Bumping this to get everyone’s (anyone’s) input on a 9wt Meridian strung up for permit with bead-chain eye / small-med lead eye crab patterns (dime to quarter size) from the boat and wading….danks, yo.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

When I had posted earlier, I have not tried the SA lines.

The SA Bonefish Amplitude for the lighter bonefish flies is preferred, where as Cortland Bonefish is number 2. I suspect the difference is in the core, as it just rolls out with more authority.


----------



## Capt_Jear (2 mo ago)

The meridian is a super light rod in hand, I personally liked to fish mine (8wt) with a lighter reel. Had a hatch and switched to a nautilus X and after that it felt like a feather. That being said, the Meridian also isn’t a terribly fast saltwater rod and can easily get overloaded with the more aggressive saltwater lines that are out today, something mellow like the rio bonefish was about all I could put on it without it feeling like a wet noodle…just my opinion.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Capt_Jear said:


> The meridian is a super light rod in hand, I personally liked to fish mine (8wt) with a lighter reel. Had a hatch and switched to a nautilus X and after that it felt like a feather. That being said, the Meridian also isn’t a terribly fast saltwater rod and can easily get overloaded with the more aggressive saltwater lines that are out today, something mellow like the rio bonefish was about all I could put on it without it feeling like a wet noodle…just my opinion.


I also like a bonefish line on my meridian 9wt. I use the SA Amplitude Smooth Bonefish on a Ross Evolution R Salt 9/10. Works on permit:


----------



## BorskiSlider (Jan 25, 2021)

SA grand slam would be my vote. The perfect line for all conditions doesn’t exist.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

SA infinity salt or grand slam


----------



## Styxriverkeeper (5 mo ago)

Tibor Everglades with rio permit line on my meridian 9 wt—-tried other combinations, this works for me


----------



## cwarfield (16 d ago)

Ross Evolution R Salt 9/10 the best!


----------



## cwarfield (16 d ago)

Crazy Larry said:


> I also like a bonefish line on my meridian 9wt. I use the SA Amplitude Smooth Bonefish on a Ross Evolution R Salt 9/10. Works on permit:
> 
> View attachment 225200


Nice fish


----------



## ChromePow (3 mo ago)

Would you guys consider a Nautilus NV-G with 175-200yds Hatch 68lb backing on this rod?


----------

